# Chat > Ερωτήσεις >  hairpin NAT / Nat loopback στο mikrotik

## range

Καλησπέρα εχω διαβάσει διάφορους τροπους στο ιντερνετ με διαφορα rouls στο firewall, αλλα δεν εχω καταφερει τιποτα. Εχω σε bridge ενα technicolor και εχει αναλαβει το firewall το mikrotik, το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι θελω με external ip να μπορω να βλεπω και μεσα, π.χ με no-ip.org να μπορω να βλεπω της υπηρεσιες μου και απο το lan μου. Τωρα το no-ip.org μου δουλευει, μονο οταν ειμαι σε αλλο δικτυο εκτός lan. Αυτο το προβλημα το εχω απο τοτε που εκανα το modem bridge, πριν απο αυτο με καποιο αυτοματο τροπο το μοντεμ οταν εκανε την διαχείριση αυτο, λειτουργουσε κανονικα. Υπαρχει καμια ιδεα;

----------


## sv1bds

http://www.sv1bds.gr/articles/howto/207-mthairpinnat

----------


## range

Ευχαριστώ θα το δοκιμάσω και θα σου πω αποτελέσματα

----------


## range

> http://www.sv1bds.gr/articles/howto/207-mthairpinnat


Έχω την εντύπωση οτι λέει οτι πρέπει να βάλεις την εξωτερική σου ip, το πρόβλημα ειναι οτι εγώ δεν έχω static και να την βάλω θα αλλάξει κάποια στιγμη

----------


## BDMG

> Καλησπέρα εχω διαβάσει διάφορους τροπους στο ιντερνετ με διαφορα rouls στο firewall, αλλα δεν εχω καταφερει τιποτα. Εχω σε bridge ενα technicolor και εχει αναλαβει το firewall το mikrotik, το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι θελω με external ip να μπορω να βλεπω και μεσα, π.χ με no-ip.org να μπορω να βλεπω της υπηρεσιες μου και απο το lan μου. Τωρα το no-ip.org μου δουλευει, μονο οταν ειμαι σε αλλο δικτυο εκτός lan. Αυτο το προβλημα το εχω απο τοτε που εκανα το modem bridge, πριν απο αυτο με καποιο αυτοματο τροπο το μοντεμ οταν εκανε την διαχείριση αυτο, λειτουργουσε κανονικα. Υπαρχει καμια ιδεα;


Δοκιμασε το εξης μπακαλιστικο.... Στον DNS του mtk βαλε record πουνα στελνει το inet URL σου στην εσωτερικη δεκαρα IP του server σου. Πρεπει ομως να χρησιμοποιεις τον DNS του mtk.

Στάλθηκε από το G526-L11 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## BDMG

> Καλησπέρα εχω διαβάσει διάφορους τροπους στο ιντερνετ με διαφορα rouls στο firewall, αλλα δεν εχω καταφερει τιποτα. Εχω σε bridge ενα technicolor και εχει αναλαβει το firewall το mikrotik, το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι θελω με external ip να μπορω να βλεπω και μεσα, π.χ με no-ip.org να μπορω να βλεπω της υπηρεσιες μου και απο το lan μου. Τωρα το no-ip.org μου δουλευει, μονο οταν ειμαι σε αλλο δικτυο εκτός lan. Αυτο το προβλημα το εχω απο τοτε που εκανα το modem bridge, πριν απο αυτο με καποιο αυτοματο τροπο το μοντεμ οταν εκανε την διαχείριση αυτο, λειτουργουσε κανονικα. Υπαρχει καμια ιδεα;


Επισης ψαξε να βρεις how to για το πως στηνεται transparent proxy στο mtk. Βολευει οταν θελεις να δημοσιευσεις στο inet πολλα sites με διαφορετικα domain names και URLs πισω απο μια και μονο IP. Βεβαια η υλοποιηση transparent proxy στο mtk δεν ειναι οτι το καλυτερο αλλα σε μενα δουλεψε αξιοπρεπως για 2 χρονια μεχρι που αντικατεστησα το mtk με reverse proxy σε pfsense.

Στάλθηκε από το G526-L11 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sv1bds

> Έχω την εντύπωση οτι λέει οτι πρέπει να βάλεις την εξωτερική σου ip, το πρόβλημα ειναι οτι εγώ δεν έχω static και να την βάλω θα αλλάξει κάποια στιγμη


Μπορείς να κάνεις ένα script που να την ενημερώνει. Ίσως να γίνετε και χωρίς την ΙΡ για δες.

----------


## nikolas_350

> Έχω την εντύπωση οτι λέει οτι πρέπει να βάλεις την εξωτερική σου ip, το πρόβλημα ειναι οτι εγώ δεν έχω static και να την βάλω θα αλλάξει κάποια στιγμη


Το πρώτο μέρος από αυτό που έχει γράψει ο bds είναι το dst nat (port forward) κάτι που έχεις ήδη κάνει αφού από άλλα δίκτυα λειτουργεί.

Το δεύτερο μέρος έχει να κάνει με αυτό που ονομάζουμε hairpin nat
Το pc σου ζητάει μια ιντερνετικη ip αλλά η απάντηση του έρχεται από το τοπικό δίκτυο και για αυτό την απορρίπτει.

Η λύση να γίνει nat (αλλαγή του src) στα πακέτα από το pc σου προς τον server έτσι ώστε να φαίνεται ότι αυτός που τα ζητάει είναι ο router σου. Αυτός μετά είναι υπεύθυνος να στείλει τα πακέτα μασκαρισμένα στον προορισμό τους.

Και οι 2 λύσεις του bdmg ειναι λειτουργικές.
Στην πρώτη όποιος χρησιμοποιεί τον mikrotik dns σου θα έχει την ψευδαίσθηση ότι συνδέεται στον server σου μέσω ιντερνετ ενώ θα είναι μέσω 10αρας ip (νομίζω όμως έχεις bind dns)
ενώ η δεύτερη είναι καθολική για τον τρόπο που θα βλέπεις όλο το web περιεχόμενο.

----------


## sv1bds

> Έχω την εντύπωση οτι λέει οτι πρέπει να βάλεις την εξωτερική σου ip, το πρόβλημα ειναι οτι εγώ δεν έχω static και να την βάλω θα αλλάξει κάποια στιγμη


add action=dst-nat chain=dstnat dst-address-type=local in-interface=pppoe-out-static protocol=tcp src-address=10.2.83.0/26 to-addresses=10.2.83.10

Για δοκίμασε αυτό .....

----------


## range

> add action=dst-nat chain=dstnat dst-address-type=local in-interface=pppoe-out-static protocol=tcp src-address=10.2.83.0/26 to-addresses=10.2.83.10
> 
> Για δοκίμασε αυτό .....



to-address= ? Τι θα βαλω;

----------


## range

> Δοκιμασε το εξης μπακαλιστικο.... Στον DNS του mtk βαλε record πουνα στελνει το inet URL σου στην εσωτερικη δεκαρα IP του server σου. Πρεπει ομως να χρησιμοποιεις τον DNS του mtk.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το G526-L11 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Αυτο νομιζω το ειχα κανει με τον bind που εχω ειχα προσθέσει μια ζωνη και επεζε απλα έπαιζε οτι ειχε να κανει με το no-ip μου εαν έδινα εξωτερικη ip δεν έπαιζε

----------

